# Pedo/Perv Pool



## Michelle420 (Oct 31, 2017)

Much like a death pool only predicting whos a creepy perv predator or pedo predator that will be outed next.

Predict whose outed in the remaining of 2017 as a Hollyweirdo Pedo/Perv or Political Pedo/Perv

I think Dan Schneider (nickelodeon creator of kid shows) is gonna get outed by December as a pedo.


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 31, 2017)

some lady just said jeremy priven assaulted her...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Oct 31, 2017)

drifter said:


> Much like a death pool only predicting whos a creepy perv predator or pedo predator that will be outed next.
> 
> Predict whose outed in the remaining of 2017 as a Hollyweirdo Pedo/Perv or Political Pedo/Perv
> 
> I think Dan Schneider (nickelodeon creator of kid shows) is gonna get outed by December as a pedo.



This is nothing new for Hollyweird there were these perverts from the beginning.

Just one example is the paedophile Arthur Freed getting his dick out and showing it to Shirley Temple when she was 11 years in age. Another is Louis B. Mayer fondling 16 year old Judy Garland's boobies.

Arthur Freed Paedophile:






Arthur Freed - Wikipedia













While they are at it someone should kidnap that dwarf rat like creature Roman Polanski and put him on a plane unconscious and take him back to America so he can stand trial for raping that underage girl, he probably has raped other underage girls that type always have a list of victims and not just a solo happening.





No Cookies | Daily Telegraph





The Art of the Creep: When Good Movies Happen to Bad People


----------



## Gracie (Oct 31, 2017)

Barney the dinosaur. Or rather, the guy that was in the suit.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Oct 31, 2017)

What if I don't really care to speculate? I haven't been following Hollywood since the RIPA/SOPA/Bribe the FBI stuff.


----------



## Lewdog (Oct 31, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Barney the dinosaur. Or rather, the guy that was in the suit.




That guy was actually on the TV Show "To Tell the Truth."


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Oct 31, 2017)

drifter said:


> Much like a death pool only predicting whos a creepy perv predator or pedo predator that will be outed next.
> 
> Predict whose outed in the remaining of 2017 as a Hollyweirdo Pedo/Perv or Political Pedo/Perv
> 
> I think Dan Schneider (nickelodeon creator of kid shows) is gonna get outed by December as a pedo.




Can I get Slick Willie at even money?  Seems like a no-brainer?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Oct 31, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Barney the dinosaur. Or rather, the guy that was in the suit.



They all need to be publicly named, anyone who knows who these POS are and are keeping silent are just enabling them to continue to rape and sexually abuse children.

Zero Tolerance for child rapists and pederasts.

Pederasts not to be confused with paedophiles, a pederast is a man who is sexually involved with and/or sexually interested in young males over the age of 12 years in age up to the age of 16 years in age, a paedophile is sexually involved with and/or sexually interested in children under the age of 12 years in age.


----------



## eflatminor (Oct 31, 2017)

At some point, do we call out the Hollywood darlings that would blow anyone anytime for a part in a movie?

Or are they always a victim?

Screw 'em all I say.  Haven't been to a movie in well over a decade, don't plan on it anytime soon.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 31, 2017)

Someone somewhere else said Tom Hanks and got reamed a new one for daring such a thing, lol.


----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 31, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Someone somewhere else said Tom Hanks and got reamed a new one for daring such a thing, lol.



He did have an affair when he was married the first time but ended up marrying Rita Wilson who he had the affair with. No rumors about him as a pedo or rapey vibe.


----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 31, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> What if I don't really care to speculate? I haven't been following Hollywood since the RIPA/SOPA/Bribe the FBI stuff.



If you don't care to speculate then don't


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Oct 31, 2017)

drifter said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Someone somewhere else said Tom Hanks and got reamed a new one for daring such a thing, lol.
> ...



Elijah Wood has said Hollyweird is run by paedophiles and says it's all very organised.









Elijah Wood Calls Out Hollywood’s Pedophile Problem









Elijah Wood Says Hollywood Has a Pedophilia Problem


----------



## Gracie (Oct 31, 2017)

I adore Tom Hanks.


----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 31, 2017)

I just read that Nicole Kidman's dad was accused of being a pedo and died right before charges were to be brought against him. No wonder she hooked up with weirdo Tom Cruise.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 31, 2017)

Thats another one I loathe. Lets add him to the Soon To Be list.


----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 31, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Thats another one I loathe. Lets add him to the Soon To Be list.



Tom Cruise added, Although rumor mill about him is he is bi-sexual. 

JohnTravolta has been accused of coming on to his male massage dudes for sex. He could be outed but not unless he's connected to a group that's going down already.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Oct 31, 2017)

drifter said:


> I just read that Nicole Kidman's dad was accused of being a pedo and died right before charges were to be brought against him. No wonder she hooked up with weirdo Tom Cruise.



Tom Cruises father abused him, not sexually but he used to beat him up, he has described his father as a bully and a coward. How we develop into adulthood is crucially based on the environment we have been brought up in, so Tom Cruise is a complete weirdo as an adult probably because he was psychologically fucked up as a child in a violent environment.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Oct 31, 2017)

drifter said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Thats another one I loathe. Lets add him to the Soon To Be list.
> ...



I have always thought there was something gay about John Travolta, he's also a weirdo Scientologist like Tom Cruise.

Also:








John Travolta - Wikipedia


----------



## Marion Morrison (Oct 31, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Idk about all that that, but I do know the Scientologists set this guy I knew up for a fake rape charge because he was exposing what they do and how they operate.


----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 31, 2017)

strollingbones said:


> some lady just said jeremy priven assaulted her...



He's denying it, I don't know who that actress is. Have you seen her in anything?


----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 31, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



 The Scientologists are scary fucks to cross.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Oct 31, 2017)

drifter said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



They better not ever try me, I know where they are. They can try all that "within the law" yet wrong crap all they want, until they step out of their building. Personally I don't care, right is right and wrong is wrong.


----------



## deannalw (Oct 31, 2017)

Why ain't Gracie playing her blame the victim game?

I don't know who will be next in the long lines of Hollywood perverts and other assorted nasties, but I doubt it will surprise me.


----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 31, 2017)

deannalw said:


> I don't know who will be next in the long lines of Hollywood perverts and other assorted nasties, but I doubt it will surprise me.



It's just a guess game like a death pool.  I have no guesses yet in next Politician.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Oct 31, 2017)

deannalw said:


> Why ain't Gracie playing her blame the victim game?
> 
> I don't know who will be next in the long lines of Hollywood perverts and other assorted nasties, but I doubt it will surprise me.



Fuck Gracie, damn. that's one bitter woman right there. I never approved of 'um busting her balls, but I can damn sure see why they did now. I ain't mad at 'um.


She's right there with Ropey, Bonzi, and ding.


----------



## deannalw (Oct 31, 2017)

On this old board I used to post on, we vultures would wait around for two famous people to croak . Since they say death comes in threes ( whoever this retarded " they" is I don't know) we'd all try to guess which celeb would be taking the ole dirt nap next.


----------



## deannalw (Oct 31, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> > Why ain't Gracie playing her blame the victim game?
> ...




She's an odd duck, to be sure. We had a couple previous dust ups, but I guess time she's perma-miffed. It's just another Oh well situation.


----------

